# Red with shedding issues also has a lack of appetite



## mayhewwet (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi, all,

I've got a red tegu here -- about 1.5 years old -- who has gone through a couple of things in the last few months, and I'd like to get your advice on how to get him to eat more, and if you know what to do with these signs:

He's had trouble getting off his last shed -- his tail got swollen about two months ago, when it started cracking because of the temp and humidity in his tank. The vet gave him antibiotics for it, and his tail is back to the normal size now. The temp and humidity have been adjusted as well.

He's been getting daily soaks for 20 minutes in the last two weeks for his shed, and Shed-Ease, and it's starting to flake off, but the tail and around his back legs is still concerning (see pic).

In the last three days, he also hasn't been eating much -- he only pecks at his food, and gives us after a small bite. He gets a rotation of frozen pinkies, ground lamb, ground beef, and ground turkey.

Could this be due to stress? Does it look like his shed is causing him pain?

He's going to be getting cod liver oil and fish into his diet soon (thanks to another useful thread here), but any ideas on why his appetite is so small would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Has he been eating well prior to these past fee days? Possible that he's coming out of brumation? If so, that would explain little interest in food.

If not, maybe constipated.


----------



## mayhewwet (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you for these thoughts! He didn't bruminate this winter -- lamps were kept on -- but he did have constipation issues a month ago from the discomfort of his tail cracking.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 29, 2020)

Of what I can make out Reds tend to have more problems with shedding and it really needs to be assisted with plenty of moisture and a high oil intake.

from the pic I see no real issue >>> well I mean I've seen much much worse and it shouldn't take much for that to clear up.

also missing food for 3 days is no biggy..... maybe he just simply not hungry for now


----------



## BucknerCrestExotics (Apr 1, 2020)

Check out Rose city reptiles TX on YouTube. He has a video about adding vitamin b complex to thier food and it literally pops shed I can confirm that it works!


----------



## Debita (Apr 1, 2020)

I haven't heard where shed and constipation are related. Except where both require a good fish oil supplement. I had some pretty serious experience with Tegu constipation, and one of the first signs was that he wanted to eat, but could only nibble a little food, then he stopped eating altogether. His eyes went dull, and he started losing weight. He also stopped drinking water, which caused his tongue to become grey instead of healthy pink. We saved him, but it was close. I was personally making sure that he got water daily and often, by dripping a bottle onto his nose. At first he wouldn't drink, but his tongue would at least keep checking his face and clean up the water. 

He was obviously in pain, I believed he was impacted, so I carefully removed the blockage of hard sandy urates from up inside his vent with my gloved finger. I also massaged him from the outside, all around the tummy/vent area. I checked this same area for several days, and kept forcing water with the drip. He started eating a small amount , then a little more as time went on. I think he was still susceptible for a couple months, so he was watched like a hawk. Water water water.

Thanks again to Alpha Alpha, Walter1, and several others who kept in touch. He's a healthy pirate now. That fish oil recommendation was a life-saver, as I was not supplementing with it before that time.


----------

